# Applying Loose Rhinestones



## kbarron (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone..I have been reading this site for months and finally got up the nerve to ask a question! I am interested in putting rhinestones on some shirts to up the value and I wanted to clarify a couple things:

1) I understand how to apply the "premade" transfers with my heat press BUT how do you apply the loose rhinestones with the heat press? Can I just order a sheet of loose rhinstones from Proworld and I'm ready to go or do I need to purchase some type of "transfer paper" to go along with it?

2) I want to place rhinstones over (to accent) screen printed designs. Like screen printing "DIVA" in red plastisol ink and pressing red rhinestones on top of that. Is this doable? And am I limited on the type of ink I can use for the screen printing part (plastisol, water based, etc..)

Thanks so much


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums,, I am sending a PM to you.

R.


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

1) All you need if you buy loose rhinestones is to make sure they are "hotfix" rhinestones which already have adhesive backing- just put in place and press(350ºF 15sec Medium pressure, but varies so TEST) 

GOOD RULE OF THUMB to tell if you got the stones press hard/long/and hot enough is to look very closely after you press, you should barely see the glue "smashed" out around the edge of the crystals, this is what holds them in place. With the soft pad on the lower platen somtimes its hard to "smash" the rhinestone enough. So if you look close and it looks like stone is still sitting on top, try again.

ANOTHER RULE, we noticed if you flip the garment inside out u should see the "ahhesive" spots for the stones if you press them hard/long enough. We usually throw it under press inside out for another 2 seconds to ensure that adhesive is pulled fully through fabric. Quickly though, careful you dont stick them to ur platen or protective sheet


2) still testing to see what else they will really stick to. To be safe we only use around design or on top of discharged designs(both raw fabric)


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

YouTube - How to rhinestone part 1 Watch that and if you want to do more than a few, I'll have another video up soon. It'll be done on the press.


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

yea i dont know about that wand unless, like he said, youre only doing a few.

we do these on press, lined up by hand

KylePink™ shopkylepink.com


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have the other video up. It's short and has captions. I thought it would be more relaxing to watch. It just covers the basics.

YouTube - How to rhinestone part 2


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> I have the other video up. It's short and has captions. I thought it would be more relaxing to watch. It just covers the basics.
> 
> YouTube - How to rhinestone part 2


lol more relaxing, nice. I like the shake at the end to see the bling


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

there are 2 ways one to place in place after you have ran your screenrpinting thru the dryer,,
have your shirt on heat press hand place stones where you want,, and teflon sheet over the garment,a nd press.

the second one would be to make a transfer of where you want the stones , i would suggest this if there were alot,, and repress it over the screen print,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yeah heat 350 with my mighty
and 20 seconds


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just applied rhinestones to vinyl a few minutes ago


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

HJi KBARON,

If you are trying to place rhinestones on a printed shirt and make a mirror of the shirt remember 1 very iomportant thing. The shirt with the design will shrink when it comes out of the dryer, so placement of stones made mirrored might not fit esspeciallly if placement is crucial.

Look at the attached dtg print and rhinestones we did. Also if you hae a lot of stones to place and you do it by hand it could cause you to use &*^)*^$% language- hahaha.
Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahhaah bob,, i agree,,,,lol


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are only doing a few stones per shirt, placing them by hand and using your press is ok. However, it you have several on a particular shirt, or are using a particular design, I would suggest you get some mylar tape, (it's the sticky paper that your purchased designs comes on) and make your design then place it on the item for pressing so that the stones don't shift.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Any recommendations on where to get the mylar tape from? Any brands recommended to get or stay away from?


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Chad,
When you buy mylar tape you won't get to see what brand it is unless your buying by the rolls which are 110 yards. I suggest using a Korean hotfix tape it's very sticky and holds the stones well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,I have made Rhinestone Transfer lessons #1, #2.#3 on the forum here, put those in a search and in there you will recommendations from all of us, that make transfers, for stones and mylar tape,, ect... as well as some patterns,,
If you have any more questions fire away, we are here to help


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Chad, I have some. I just sent you a PM with the info. Be more than happy to send you a bit to try out. I typically get the rolls, 100 yds x 12", Korean Grade. It's very sticky and holds stones well. I can actually re-use it about 2-3 times before it stops holding the stones.


----------

